#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  BBIGMAN21 IN iRAQ

## bbigman21

I am bored as Feck! Isn't there anythng you punters want to know about Iraq? I am not big on telling me own story but happy to answer questions. What can I say I am bored and compared to some of these other threads this is no worse. Right? Right?
 :sexy:

----------


## sabang

Are there really elephants in Iraq big?

----------


## bbigman21

Shite! I did not mean I know everything about Iraq. I just meant that I am here with the us forces. So I do not know if they have Elephants.

----------


## Rigger

Have you been attacked by camel spiders in Iraq

----------


## barbaro

Bigman,

Tell us about Iraq.

What is your average day like?

(I'll ask more questions later. I am interested.)

But....what is your average day like?

----------


## Rigger

Have you killed any yet

----------


## Clockwork Orange

I would like to know what gun you carry & how many Iraqis you've killed.

----------


## bbigman21

> Have you been attacked by camel spiders in Iraq


Well this base is bigger than hell and there are more people than you can imagine so we tend to scare the hell out of the natural wildlife. Plus we have pest control. But I have seen the Feckers they are as big or bigger than trantulas which I had seen a lot of in California when I was in the army. When I see them I walk on the other side of the street :Smile:

----------


## bbigman21

> I would like to know what gun you carry & how many Iraqis you've killed.


I don't have a gun I work for the Army I am a electrican. So I have not killed any Iraq's.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Clockwork Orange
> 
> 
> I would like to know what gun you carry & how many Iraqis you've killed.
> 
> 
> I don't have a gun I work for the Army I am a electrican. So I have not killed any Iraq's.


If it is not OPSEC,

Where are you stationed.  What city?

----------


## bbigman21

> Bigman,
> 
> Tell us about Iraq.
> 
> What is your average day like?
> 
> (I'll ask more questions later. I am interested.)
> 
> But....what is your average day like?


Well I am in Bagdhad the camp that I used to be on before I spent most of the day in the bunker to many mortars. But I got transfered to a much larger camp where we don't get hit as much. My normal daily routine is pretty boring kinda like prison. But I could tell you about the people here. I have met some of the wacked ones. You know Jihad and some of the normal ones. I do not harbor anything against Islam. But I have learned a lot about the relgion since I have been here.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Clockwork Orange
> ...


Who is your Baghdaddy!!!!!!!!

----------


## Clockwork Orange

How much are you on?

----------


## dirtydog

> I don't have a gun I work for the Army I am a electrican. So I have not killed any Iraq's.


You should have got trained up as an electrician in Thailand, you would have killed loads of people by now then  :Smile:

----------


## bbigman21

> How much are you on?


What do you mean how much am I on? I said I was in Baghdad!!!!!!!

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> I don't have a gun I work for the Army I am a electrican. So I have not killed any Iraq's.
> 
> 
> You should have got trained up as an electrician in Thailand, you would have killed loads of people by now then


Only if they were stealing wire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barbaro

So now, no mortars are hitting the current base you're in?

Are you now, civil?  Working for the Army on a contract?

----------


## bbigman21

I wouldn't say no mortars maybe it is down to a couple time a week instead of everyday three and four times. Yes I am very Civil :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by Clockwork Orange
> 
> 
> How much are you on?
> 
> 
> What do you mean how much am I on? I said I was in Baghdad!!!!!!!


 
I think CO is talking about money BB21

----------


## sabang

Do you think some soldiers enjoy shooting people?

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Clockwork Orange
> ...


Oh well I don't kiss and tell and if you don't know what that means it is not nearly enough.

----------


## mrsquirrel

What the fuck are camel spiders? Are they like camel toes? Iraqi womens hairy fannies?

----------


## kingwilly

tell us some of the crazy stories that some of the soldiers get up to...

----------


## chitown

> Have you killed any yet


 
Elephants or Camel Spiders?  :Razz:

----------


## chitown

The newspapers always report the doom and gloom. 

What is the situation like there?

Do you see the US winning the war?

Have you had any situations where you felt the Iraqis appreciated you or were glad that US forces are there?

Is the sitaution improving and has the interjection of more troops helped to stabalize the country?

If you were the commander in chief would you stay the course or what would you do different?

How many tours have you done in Iraq?

----------


## rawlins

Do you have nice toilets?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Can you go out in the city?
Where do you drink?
What kind of food are you fed? I see Thanksiving is coming up; that should be a feast.

----------


## rawlins

What's the bog roll like?... Any good?

----------


## Rigger

> What the fuck are camel spiders? Are they like camel toes? Iraqi womens hairy fannies?


Camel Spider THE Picture everyone is talking about.

----------


## gonelive

> Originally Posted by Clockwork Orange
> 
> 
> I would like to know what gun you carry & how many Iraqis you've killed.
> 
> 
> I don't have a gun I work for the Army I am a electrican. So I have not killed any Iraq's.


ok no gun but, have you electrocuted any?

----------


## Butterfly

those spiders are horrible



While working for Al Salam Aircraft company in Riyadh, 2002- 2003 (I left after the Jadawel Compound bombing) we had many run ins with camel spiders in the hanger areas and out in the aircraft run areas. I admit that my first encounter with one scared the hell out of me but it got to be routine. Some were relatively small, others fairly large, all were aggressive like nothing I have ever seen. They would come in, mostly on night shift, walking right up the middle of the hanger. We couldn't take a broom, or anything else, and try to push them out as they would turn aggressive and attack whatever we would use so we finally started keeping coffee cans, and other containers, around and just trapped them and took them out to the fence line and let them go. Of course some did not want to be trapped and we would then introduce them to the "Smash factor" but what a mess that made.

Luckily we had no one bitten, American or Saudi, but there were the usual close calls since we had to start checking everything we opened, carefully, for any intruders. I hope I never run into one of those nasty little buggers again. They must be what B sci-fi movie producers had in mind when they were making all those movies in the 50's

----------


## mrsquirrel

Take a photo of yourself hugging a dead Iraqi.

Or why not cut off one of their ears and wear it around your neck for a week and tell us the stories that happened when people saw it.

----------


## barbaro

[quote=Butterfly;444833]those spiders are horrible




> ....my first encounter with one scared the hell out of me but it got to be routine. Some were relatively small, others fairly large, all were aggressive like nothing I have ever seen. They would come in, mostly on night shift, walking right up the middle of the hanger. We couldn't take a broom, or anything else, and try to push them out as they would turn aggressive and attack whatever we would use so we finally started keeping coffee cans, and other containers, around and just trapped them and took them out to the fence line and let them go. Of course some did not want to be trapped and we would then introduce them to the "Smash factor" but what a mess that made.
> 
> Luckily we had no one bitten, American or Saudi, but there were the usual close calls since we had to start checking everything we opened, carefully, for any intruders. I hope I never run into one of those nasty little buggers again. They must be what B sci-fi movie producers had in mind when they were making all those movies in the 50's



Are these Camel Spiders poisonous?  Can they make you sick or kill you?

----------


## Butterfly

According to the soldiers relatives; the bite must have happened while he was sleeping. He wasn't even aware that he had been bitten. He woke up to a large lump on his arm. Then while out on maneuvers, the cyst-like area ruptured open. He was then sent on to the MASH Unit in Kuwait. They dug everything out (puss & ??) then packed it with gauze, put him on a strong round of antibiotics with instructions to re-pack the site several times a day. The area was too large for them to stitch shut. They claimed that it would cause an air pocket under the skin. So it had to be allowed to heal from the inside - out! It seems to have healed pretty well, leaving a small scar about the size of a penny.

----------


## Dalton

I hate feckking spiders.....I rather face a polar-bear....

----------


## bbigman21

> What the fuck are camel spiders? Are they like camel toes? Iraqi womens hairy fannies?


No Brother some of these women are very beautiful but a lot like Americans tend to be on the fat side.

----------


## bbigman21

> tell us some of the crazy stories that some of the soldiers get up to...


Well this is nothing like when I was in I swear to god there is no discipline.
If they do not like something they cry and get there on way. Christ when I was in when we deployed we stayed in tents or sometimes in the back of a truck. These guys some of them got more comforts than home and they still cry. I mean they feed you and not the shit like when I was this is good food. All you can eat, which would explain the obese soldiers. I will start posting pictures. This is already helping with my boredom. Thanks

----------


## bbigman21

> The newspapers always report the doom and gloom. 
> 
> What is the situation like there?
> 
> Do you see the US winning the war?
> 
> Have you had any situations where you felt the Iraqis appreciated you or were glad that US forces are there?
> 
> Is the sitaution improving and has the interjection of more troops helped to stabalize the country?
> ...


First of all it is never as bad as in the news. I don't know if we can win this war. And as far as the Iraq's some like us and some don't but they will be happy when we are gone. Nobody likes to be occupied. Yes it is getting better but has a long way to go. And I am not sure we can make any better. We do not understand these people even though we want to help.
And if I was the cheif and thank god I am not. I think we have to stay. We made our bed now we have to lay in it. It's Fecked but we Fecked it.
I am on the tail end of my first tour and will be starting me second next month.

----------


## NickA

What do you do for entertainment? Are there Iraqi bargirls or rentboys?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I don't know if we can win this war


What war?

----------


## sabang

You mentioned you are in a big base. Is it safe to go out, or are you 'restricted to barracks'?

----------


## Rigger

> We couldn't take a broom, or anything else, and try to push them out as they would turn aggressive and attack whatever we would use so we finally started keeping coffee cans, and other containers


Pussy 
Catch them and put them with a scopion and watch them fight

----------


## HermantheGerman

What crime did you commit?
Which lottery did you play?
Which bet did you lose?
Why on heavens earth did you go to Iraq?
Why not Kuwait?
Electricians in New York make good money (just need that little Union card).

...anyway stay save and come home soon.

Google-Ergebnis f&#252;r http://venomous-spiders.nanders.dk/camelspider4.jpg


*Camel Spider*

*Introduction - not a spider*

      Actually the camel spider should not be present here at venomous spiders,     since its a well established fact, that it hasn't got any venom. Also, even     if its an arachnid it isn't a spider, since not all arachnids are spiders.     The camel spider belongs to the _ Solifugae_ and is an arachnid but * not a     spider*. 


Since the camel spider is the most widely used name we will call it     spider in the following text, even though we don't like calling it a wrong     name. It's included here because its an exciting arachnid.          
*Appearance and abilities*

      The size of the spider is up till 12 cm / 4 inches. The strength of its chelicerae's makes it dangerous since the mechanical     effect of a bite will cause a huge wound which will be subject to all kind     of infections caused by bacteria. The spider is very fast and* can run at the same* *speed as     humans*. Several soldier has felt that they were attacked by the     spider, but this has probably not been the spiders intention, since it only     attacks prey smaller than itself.
         The bizarre look in conjunction with their speed of movement has     made them more feared than necessary, although some caution is required for     soldier in the desert as well as the local Iraqi population.     
        The spider produces a hissing sound when approached and has quite     powerful claws, it's no wonder that people gets frightened when encountering     a camel spider.          
This picture of a camel spider found in a sleeping             bag has been around on the internet for a long time. If you look             closer there's actually 2 spiders and the photographer has made the             photo in a way so the spiders looks larger than they really are.A legend about the Camel Spider     In Arab countries it's a legend that camel spiders             eats human flesh and actually are very fond of human flesh. This is             only one of the myth entomologist meet when asked about the camel             spider. In the section about spider bites we've added some photos of             bites caused by the camel spider.

----------


## Happyman

Many years ago I was working on a site in Saudi where the labourers were Philippino.  If they found and caught a camel spider it was party time !!!
A search would then be made of all the rat traps to get a live one. 4 sheets of glass were "released on temporary issue" from the stores and a pen made.
In the evening illegal booze would flow and one would be the bookmaker . Rat and spider would be put in the pen and they would gamble on the winner !!!!!  Crazy bastards would bet their months salary sometimes!
Usually it was the spider that lasted longer - even with some legs missing they would still bite the rat which usually  died from loss of blood ! 
Fights could go on for over an hour !!

----------


## Clockwork Orange

> What do you mean how much am I on?


I meant how much do you get paid.

Do you get danger money & all that?

----------


## bbigman21

I did not lose a bet I just wanted to and needed to make more money. I have been trying to get rig work but this is good money with no tax taken out. This is a very big base we have some places to shop from the locals no bargirls and I don't even want to know what a rentboy is. But if you want puddy that bad you can get it here but you only got to wait four months and then you go home and tortture the wife :Smile:  by the time you get done she is almost begging you to go get body body massage :Smile:  But I didn't.
You are free to go anywhere here there just is nothing to do. You can watch just about any movie you want. I think we get the same copies they have in thailand. One time I bought a peice of ripped software in thailand and then misplaced it so bought it again here. We later I found the misplaced peice of software and they were the same right down to the ripped serial :Smile: 
We have just about all the comforts of him except puddy and alchol :Sad:

----------


## bbigman21

There are all kinds of things that happen over here that never make the news.
Like this: You might have read a story or something like one soldier shot another one or friendly fire.
But what happend was a little love triangle. Two males one female.
The one male not knowing anything the other two cheating fookers.
Male one finds out and goes on Patrol with cheating fooker male two.
Shoots by accident doesnt kill him. But later warns the guy that he knows and better stop or it might happen again. At this point guy one or two has not said anything to the female. Maybe three month later male one and two are out on patrol. Male two cheating fooker shoots male one and kills him. Now of course it is under investgation. They doing something to this guy I am not sure but it was less than arrest. At least while it is under investgation. But in the meantime he is seeing said female and all the shit is starting to come out. She tells him she knows the whole thing and she is going to tell on him. So the next day he sees her in front of the gym he shoots her then shoots himself.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Just love happy endings.

Interesting stuff thanks BBigman21.

My question: are there only US soldiers there now, or are the Brits still around?

----------


## Clockwork Orange

> She tells him she knows the whole thing and she is going to tell on him. So the next day he sees her in front of the gym he shoots her then shoots himself


Better safe than sorry.

----------


## bbigman21

To tell there quite a lot of everyone here. Brits, shite all over eu and euroasia

----------


## Ihavenolips

Does the water go down the drain counter-clockwise in Iraq? 
How common are plastic straws?
Do Mormons go around converting people on bicycles? 
What is the local booze and how hard is it to find?
Do the local birds love you long time?
Is it difficult to get tailor-made suits at a discount price?
What are my chances of getting a good-paying teaching job?
What would be my situation in terms of job security and promotio opportunities?
How hard is it to get a work permit with no degree or Text-N-Talk certificate?
How hard is it to get a sausage roll outside of the Green Zone?
Why do they call it the Green Zone if there aren't that many trees?
How well are Black Sabbath and Slayer taken musically?
Do Iraqi women go commando underneath their Burkas?

----------


## bbigman21

> Does the water go down the drain counter-clockwise in Iraq? 
> How common are plastic straws?
> Do Mormons go around converting people on bicycles? 
> What is the local booze and how hard is it to find?
> Do the local birds love you long time?
> Is it difficult to get tailor-made suits at a discount price?
> What are my chances of getting a good-paying teaching job?
> What would be my situation in terms of job security and promotio opportunities?
> How hard is it to get a work permit with no degree or Text-N-Talk certificate?
> ...


The fecking toilets I do not know how to explain but are not made right! The curve were they go down to the hole is right were you shit. So you have to clean the toilet every time you shit.
Why would I give a feck about straws but just the same you can get them here. Yes there are mormons here and some of them ride bikes but they do not go around trying to convert people I think to many rednecks here. Not to many Yanks!
The local tub gin is ok but they rush it. So it is very weak and of course they bottle in other bottles and try to pass it of as national brands.
Yes the local broads will love long time for right price but brother a real long time because they either want to marry you or kill you but that is all the same right
Yeah you can get the same shite suits you get in Thailand but for twice price. Somehow they now they got you cornered or they just know we are stupid. Yeah you can get a work permit stay as long as you live. Even if you are muslim if you are not there brand you are nothing and even if you are there brand you still are nothing they will blow up anything. They call the green zone because it is supposed to be safe. Ha ha but that is what the tell the diplomats that they are making rotate there :Smile:  
No Commando that I have seen but granny panties eww!!!

----------


## DrAndy

blimey

ask and you will be answered

when are you going home?
do they use your electrical skills to extract information from the naughty boys?  if not, why not?

----------


## bbigman21

> blimey
> 
> ask and you will be answered
> 
> when are you going home?
> do they use your electrical skills to extract information from the naughty boys? if not, why not?


I will be in Thailand this month and you know they take all the real naughty boys to cuba right so no electric shock here.

----------


## rawlins

Where do you go in Thailand?... 

How much time off do you get in a year?

Has it been worth it for the money?

How is the bog paper?.... any good?

----------


## gonelive

what's the rotation time work/off?
How many work hrs per day?
You get OT?

----------


## bbigman21

We have a house near Surin.I get about 48 days of vaction every year. The work is 12 on 12 off The paper is cheap but it works.Money is money you use it. So far so good.
The company I work for is based outside the united states so they do not have to follow the us labor laws. So you get straight time for anything over 12 and then no extra danger pay.

----------


## bbigman21

I see everyone lost intrest pretty fast I am going to start posting some pics
I will give it a try I may need some help!

----------


## sabang

^ I'm interested. Keep the juicy stuff coming.  :Wink:

----------


## jizzybloke

^me too, come on BB21 don't stop now.

----------


## Mathos

Just imagine that grilled slowly and served up on a plate with chips, peas, a fried egg and a cup of tea then!

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Good stuff.

----------


## bbigman21

Well Shite It is a bust with the pictures. I tried to load some last night but I tried to load ten at a time. And at night when to many people are on the computer so it is slower. So this morning I tried just one pic when hardly anyone is on. And I waited 15 minutes and it just did not load so I figur not enough band width.

----------


## Looper

It has 10 legs, a segmented thorax/abdomen and very thick claw-like mandibles.

I don't know anything about these things but I suspect it is more closely related to a scorpion than a spider.

----------


## sabang

> Well Shite It is a bust with the pictures. I tried to load some last night but I tried to load ten at a time. And at night when to many people are on the computer so it is slower. So this morning I tried just one pic when hardly anyone is on. And I waited 15 minutes and it just did not load so I figur not enough band width.


Your pic's may be too big.
If you've  got MS picture manager, resize to large web or small document size.
Works for me no problems.

----------


## gonelive

nasty bugger that spider

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

How safe do you feel?

----------


## bbigman21

> How safe do you feel?


Well let  me start by saying that it is amazing What the human mind can tell you that is safe. Other than a few mortars It is no danger oh wait I forgot they stray bullets. So the onlything you have to worry about are the mortars and stray bullets oh wait I fogot car bombs. Well you get where I am going I wore out my own patience. So anywy I feel pretty safe here :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> It has 10 legs, a segmented thorax/abdomen and very thick claw-like mandibles.
> 
> I don't know anything about these things but I suspect it is more closely related to a scorpion than a spider.


 
just Wiki "camel spider" and it tells all




> The order *Solifugae* is a group of arachnids, containing more than 1,000 described species in about 140 genera. The name derives from Latin, and means _those that flee from the sun_. The order is also known by the names Solpugida, Solpugides, Solpugae, Galeodea and Mycetophorae. Their common names include *camel spider*, *wind scorpion*, and *sun spider*.
>  
> A Solifugid
> 
> 
> Solifugae are not true spiders, which are from a different order, _Araneae._ Like scorpions and harvestmen, they belong to a distinct arachnid order.
> Most Solifugae inhabit warm and arid habitats, including virtually all deserts in both the Eastern and Western Hemispheres, but some species have been known to live in grassland or forest habitats. The most distinctive feature of Solifugae is their large chelicerae. Each of the two chelicerae are composed of two articles forming a powerful pincer; each article bears a variable number of teeth. Solifugae also have long pedipalps, which function as sense organs similar to insects' antennae and give the appearance of the two extra legs. Pedipalps terminate in eversible adhesive organs.
> Solifugae are 
> 
> . Prey is located with the pedipalps and killed and cut into pieces by the chelicerae. The prey is then liquefied and the liquid ingested through the pharynx.

----------


## Mathos

Do they serve any useful purpose on the planet at all?

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
> How safe do you feel?
> 
> 
> Well let  me start by saying that it is amazing What the human mind can tell you that is safe. Other than a few mortars It is no danger oh wait I forgot they stray bullets. So the onlything you have to worry about are the mortars and stray bullets oh wait I fogot car bombs. Well you get where I am going I wore out my own patience. So anywy I feel pretty safe here


Stay safe, and make it to Thailand.


Keep safe, MM

----------


## rawlins

> Do they serve any useful purpose on the planet at all?


I hope you are talking about the spiders here and not.....   never mind..



bbigman21: 
Do you have any booze / drugs available for chilling out when you are not on shift?

How much longer are you tied to the job?

Why do you sit under the trees if the birds keep shitting on you?

----------


## bbigman21

oh I do sit not under the tree but I do have to walk under that tree twice a day well I walk under more than that but twice when the shitbirds are in Ha ha Khee nuk!

----------


## bbigman21

Oh I do not sit under the tree but I do have to walk under  it twice a day when the birds are still there!!!

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by Mathos
> 
> 
> Do they serve any useful purpose on the planet at all?
> 
> 
> I hope you are talking about the spiders here and not..... never mind..
> 
> 
> ...


No booze no drugs!!!!!!

----------


## sabang

^ No wonder you're bored.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

What kind of internet access have you got?

Do you get any decent Tv?

----------


## bbigman21

> What kind of internet access have you got?
> 
> Do you get any decent Tv?


Internet is sattelite it is slow like dial up but I pay 60 usd a month. Telly and radio is afn standing for Armed forces network.

----------


## barbaro

*bigman21:*

Do a lot of guys drink that Iraqi moonshine?  

I read guys in the military are given orders they cannot drink booze.

As a civil now, you can drink, I'm sure.  Eh?

----------


## bbigman21

> *bigman21:*
> 
> Do a lot of guys drink that Iraqi moonshine? 
> 
> I read guys in the military are given orders they cannot drink booze.
> 
> As a civil now, you can drink, I'm sure. Eh?


Anyone in the us army or works for the us army is obliged to abide by general order number one which is no booze no porn no drugs a bunch of other shite to. Most of it a normal person wouldn't do anyway except for the no booze and no porn. Yeah people are still drinking just don't get caught. And the Brits they have booze.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

You are coming back to Thailand soon.

Will you be going back to Iraq in the future?


Also, you must be saving a packet with the restriction on fun, can you lend me some?

----------


## bbigman21

> You are coming back to Thailand soon.
> 
> Will you be going back to Iraq in the future?
> 
> 
> Also, you must be saving a packet with the restriction on fun, can you lend me some?


Yeah I will be back in Iraq in December Then I will be back in Thailand for Songkran
I am not sure what Packet your are talking about but I am guessing that since I do not know then I don't have anything for you!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I am not sure what Packet your are talking about but I am guessing that since I do not know then I don't have anything for you!


maybe that's a Britishism.

a packet = heaps of money.





> Thailand for Songkran


weren't we supposed to be hooking up last songkraan?

chiangmai is the only place to be at that time of year.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> I am not sure what Packet your are talking about but I am guessing that since I do not know then I don't have anything for you!
> 
> 
> maybe that's a Britishism.
> 
> a packet = heaps of money.
> 
> ...


Come on your read the fecking post you know where my heaps of money go! I bet if you sorted the family tree enough you would find out we are related some how and then be entitled some of the family fortune :Smile:  I am telling you we can get pissed this Dec. My wife is having Bday party for me why don't you come to my house you can get pissed and sleep it off at my house.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> chiangmai is the only place to be at that time of year.


Australia is better, or anywhere not in Thailand.

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> chiangmai is the only place to be at that time of year.
> 
> 
> Australia is better, or anywhere not in Thailand.


Did you break up with your women I see she does not post on her no more?

----------


## Mathos

No booze, no drugs, no go-go girls, just them big spiders and chips to eat!

Shit I'm not going there.

----------


## bbigman21

Fook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today I am going to talk about the GD weather. Yes it is a bitch when it is hot but I like that part that is part of the reason why I love Thailand. But GD it is getting fooking cold and by the time Dec rolls around it is going to be 0c or bellow but right now10c but gd it is cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dalton

^ Find one of the local hairy dolls to keep you warm.. :Smile:  Or maybe it aint that cold yet.. :rofl:

----------


## slimboyfat

When I was in UK last month I spent a weekend with my mate and his wife in an RAF Benson in Oxford. He has been to Iraq twice and the only thing stories he has are about the Yanks and their fast food restaurants. Or maybe that was all I was asking questions about as there were none in the vicinity of his base in Oxford.

We did go to the bar on the base though, but everyone looked at me suspiciously  - probably because of my facial hair and un-athletic physique they knew I wasnt one of their own

----------


## bbigman21

Yes it is true we are out in the middle of nowhere and we have all the Fast food you can shake a stick at. Burger King, Taco Bell, Popeyes, Cinnabon,Pizza Hut,Subway.

----------


## Texpat

Are coalition women allowed to drive off-post?
Do coalition women have to cover their hair?
Is everyone required to carry around gas masks?
How many TCNs work on your post?
How long does it take them to get to work?
Do you have to observe the calls to prayer (like go inside or something?)
How many congressmen/senators visit on the last day of the month and leave the first day of the next month (to get two months of salary tax-free?)
Does the mop boy at Pizza Hut carry an AIM 9?
Are you required to maintain a bug-out bag?

----------


## bbigman21

> Are coalition women allowed to drive off-post?
> Do coalition women have to cover their hair?
> Is everyone required to carry around gas masks?
> How many TCNs work on your post?
> How long does it take them to get to work?
> Do you have to observe the calls to prayer (like go inside or something?)
> How many congressmen/senators visit on the last day of the month and leave the first day of the next month (to get two months of salary tax-free?)
> Does the mop boy at Pizza Hut carry an AIM 9?
> Are you required to maintain a bug-out bag?


no
yes
I dont know a lot
I dont know
no
I dont know
no
yes

----------


## kidcosmic

Do you feel your still getting the amount of support from back home as you did at the beginning of the war and what is the general feeling of your buddies over there to if your still doing the right thing?

----------


## wombat

> Yes it is true we are out in the middle of nowhere and we have all the Fast food you can shake a stick at. Burger King, Taco Bell, Popeyes, Cinnabon,Pizza Hut,Subway.


my mental image of that is priceless

----------


## bbigman21

> Do you feel your still getting the amount of support from back home as you did at the beginning of the war and what is the general feeling of your buddies over there to if your still doing the right thing?


It is hard for me to say before I worked with the soldiers everyday but know I only work with civilians and most of them don't give shit they are just here for the money. But as of a few months ago it was 50/50 on what the troops felt they are still getting good support but as far as being her doing the right thing they are ready to go home.

----------


## khundain

Have you seen victims of IEDs, maybe witnessed a blast yourself, or else experienced killing, eventually been there when a Blackwater gang came around?

Do you think with such a big base, as the one you work, that the US are in Iraq temporarily?

----------


## kingwilly

is there plenty of stupid money flowing around?

do many of the blokes have girlfriends in thailand?

and is one of them John?

Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years?

----------


## bbigman21

> Have you seen victims of IEDs, maybe witnessed a blast yourself, or else experienced killing, eventually been there when a Blackwater gang came around?
> 
> Do you think with such a big base, as the one you work, that the US are in Iraq temporarily?


I have not seen any of the shit that goes on outside I only see the mortars that come in side. I am vetran of othe us action overseas and if you have never seen combat you should not judge other people who have. I am not saying everyone is perfect but there is a lot of stress of here and it can make people do things!!!!! And while I am sure some of the blackwater probably are not quite right I would not call the murderous.

----------


## bbigman21

> is there plenty of stupid money flowing around?
> 
> do many of the blokes have girlfriends in thailand?
> 
> and is one of them John?
> 
> Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years?


Yes some people have never made this kind of money in there life which makes them do some stupid shit. I have heard of some of them paying five hundred dollars for short time ind Dubai.
And yes plenty of  them go to thailand which why we have start so high for a barter. And oh my good yes many have wifes and girlfriend there. And probably a good many named John./ And I am not sure if one of them now that you and everybody else has been banging them. Have a good shag for me will ya! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> 
> Yes it is true we are out in the middle of nowhere and we have all the Fast food you can shake a stick at. Burger King, Taco Bell, Popeyes, Cinnabon,Pizza Hut,Subway.
> 
> 
> my mental image of that is priceless


 
there was an old man that lived near me when I was a kid

he used to shake his stick at me a lot, but that is because there were no fastfood places there

----------


## bbigman21

it seems with my one of my replies I have offended. But it is not my fault thai girlfriends cheat But I cannot stop them!

----------


## Dalton

> Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years?


Banging is hardly the word to use, when you are the one involved.. :Smile:  More like "A 3 year attemt to get a boner"... :rofl:

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years?
> 
> 
> Banging is hardly the word to use, when you are the one involved.. More like "A 3 year attemt to get a boner"...


Or just maybe John was spending his money for three years!

----------


## blackgang

> I have not seen any of the shit that goes on outside I only see the mortars that come in side. I am vetran of othe us action overseas and if you have never seen combat you should not judge other people who have. I am not saying everyone is perfect but there is a lot of stress of here and it can make people do things!!!!! And while I am sure some of the blackwater probably are not quite right I would not call the murderous.


 
Someone should tell this to the "Mommas Little sucktit" Ray Carey,, as all he is capable of is running the war from his safe little hooch and bad mouthing them that is doing the job.. Him and a couple of others..

----------


## November Rain

Interesting thread, bbigman. No FAQ's from me for the present time, but keep it coming.  :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> Interesting thread, bbigman. No FAQ's from me for the present time, but keep it coming.


Thanks Bigman.  You provide info along with wit.  An appreciated trait.

This thread has a lot of potential.  

I have more FAQs I'll add soon.

----------


## jizzybloke

Yep, cheers Bigman.
and i hope some of this is helping you drown out some of the boredom too!

----------


## kidcosmic

Check out Ian Browns illegal attacks a great tune with some lyrics to think about!

----------


## bbigman21

Well the cold weather is here I had to turn my heat on this morning, and that means the rain is not to far off.
This leads me to explain about the dirt/sand or wait ever you want to call it. The dirt or the sand is very very fine and packs easily. The dirt/sand can become so hard that the roads are like concrete and would literally take a jackhammer to break up. But also when it rains it makes a mud that looks like pancake mix it is more like a soupy mortar mix. But it is nasty and during winter it just gets all over everything. know the trick to the mud is let it dry and flake it off but if you are new you tend to mess with it while it is still wet and well you will have stains that will last longer than what ever the item is.
Now also the fine dirt/sand makes some powerful dirt/sand storms but I will leave that story to when the warmer weather rolls round.

Don't worry it will only be a couple months!!!!   15 days till R&R

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years? Banging is hardly the word to use, when you are the one involved.. More like "A 3 year attemt to get a boner"...


huh?




> Or just maybe John was spending his money for three years!


huh?

i'm flummoxed by wot u blokes mean....  :Aussie:

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by Dalton
> 
> Originally Posted by kingwilly Does he know i was banging his missus for 3 years? Banging is hardly the word to use, when you are the one involved.. More like "A 3 year attemt to get a boner"...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Sorry1:  :saythat:  :beer:

----------


## kidcosmic

I've got no idea what it's like to be be there man but lets see you do some R n' R Back here soon!!! do they use tissues or their sleeves? Or magazines?????

----------


## bbigman21

> I've got no idea what it's like to be be there man but lets see you do some R n' R Back here soon!!! do they use tissues or their sleeves? Or magazines?????


It is not like the old days we have all the comforts of home minus the booze and the women. And if you try hard enough and you want to risk your job they have those too!

----------

